# Worldmark Auction



## cassvilleokie (Aug 3, 2013)

Question? if you take over payment on a current Worldmark contract does the premier benefits extend to the new owner. Also 25,000 credits looks like it might equal a gold contract (500,000points) with Wyndham (hoping Ron or someone with both can answer). 

What is a price range per credit for resale. Thinking might look at worldmark but haven't seen enough sales to get a feel for the numbers

thanks


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 3, 2013)

cassvilleokie said:


> Question? if you take over payment on a current Worldmark contract does the premier benefits extend to the new owner. Also 25,000 credits looks like it might equal a gold contract (500,000points) with Wyndham (hoping Ron or someone with both can answer).
> 
> What is a price range per credit for resale. Thinking might look at worldmark but haven't seen enough sales to get a feel for the numbers
> 
> thanks


 
Premier does transfer, gold had and has no value

C'mon over to WMowners.com


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 3, 2013)

cassvilleokie said:


> Question? if you take over payment on a current Worldmark contract does the premier benefits extend to the new owner. Also 25,000 credits looks like it might equal a gold contract (500,000points) with Wyndham (hoping Ron or someone with both can answer).
> 
> What is a price range per credit for resale. Thinking might look at worldmark but haven't seen enough sales to get a feel for the numbers
> 
> thanks



Premier benefits (Bonus Time primarily) do transfer.  Other benefits such as TravelShare, access to the WorldMark South Pacific resorts, and access to the Wyndham Affiliate resorts do not transfer unless the transfer is between immediate family members.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for asking... Rent share is right, you can get a lot of info on WMowners.com. But this auction ends tomorrow. so you need some good info quickly. And Im one of only a few that own sizable Worldmark accounts and Wyndham accounts. So not many of us that can tackle your comparison questions

A typical worldmark 2 bed in red season is 10000-12000 Credits
A typical Wyndham 2 bed is 154000 to 224000 points, 

And a Gold Wyndham account gives some significant discounts and no junk fees (no transaction fees, no housekeeping fees) There id no such iscount program that comes with a Worldmark Premier account. 

so its not an exact relationship 

The difference is mf  and purchase price
500000 wyndham points at $5/1000 will be $2500
25000 worldmark credits about  $1400

but purchase price goes the other way.  This assumable loan deal is $13363 plus your bid . 

A cash deal will be between $0.30 and $0.40 a credit. So 25000 credits maybe $7500-$10000

For comparison, I recently bought 1,300,000 wyndham points for under $2000

__________________________________________________________

An assumable loan deal is a good way to get into Worldmark with little or no cash, but realize that you are facing monthly payments of $245 plus $133 (according to the ad),  thats like $4500 a year for almost 7 years, for about 3 weeks of prime time vacation a year. (You can do better in the off season and in studios of course). Marriott owners might say thats not so bad, but Worldmark aint Marriott

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Another way to experience Worldmark is to buy a small contract for cash and then rent credits as you need them from other owners or brokers.


----------



## cassvilleokie (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Ron, yes would not pay it out long term would do about 2 years so not worried about the interest. But have the bene's from WYN so wanting the time with Worldmark.


----------

